# From a dirty bomb to a NUKE!!!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well the dirty bomb was just to soften me up for a freaking NUKE!!! Dustin (stlcards) got me good with this one, just now getting out of ICU!! Not only was it full of my fav cigar line out there the VSG!!! (see Squid he knows who the VSG whore is around here) But it also had my current number 2 fav cigar the 32!!! Man Dustin you went way above and beyond on this one brother!! Also included was a Oliva, this company makes great cigars at a great price!! I would tell everybody rather you have been smoking cigars for one day or 100 years to go get your some cigars from Oliva if you havent already tried them.

Thanks again Dustin, and take care over seas, we still need to Herf together some day!

PS and oh don't think that Illusion didn't go unnoticed. Everybody look at the VSG in the middle, thats an older band, see its different than the rest. So how old is it Dustin?


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Whoa thats impressive, really!! A whole set of VSGs, looking great!!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice hit - VSG's a plenty.

Hey - what kind of camera do you have? My camera doesn't do shots that close and it pisses me off. No matter what I try, the pictures blur....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW from one extream to another, That Illusion looks mighty tasty!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's Quality, Enjoy Frank!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:wow nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble:Freakin awesome


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Sweet...great looking sticks...Dustin...you da man...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Crazy hit stlcards!!!! Big grats on that one Frank!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Now thats more like it!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That's some VSG lovin' there. Excellent hit, Dustin.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah baby!! The dog rockets were to get you to let your guard down, then the mean left hook came out for the KO!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nicely done! Dustin set you up and then hammered you - very impressive. Big style points!:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mmmm vsg's! And that 1932 and OLIVA aint bad either! Nice hit


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Disturbing imagery. VSG's are sooo goood.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Super set-up,Super-Hit!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, they look sooooo tasty :dribble:


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Now that is a followup to a dirty bomb! I bet if you alternate the VSG with the rockets, you will enjoy them even more. Just a theory:nerd:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet hit!!


----------



## Kevin M. (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish someone liked me that much!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That collection of VSG's looks like Pan's Flute. Nice job!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Lota hype on those guys, guess I'm gona break down and pay that 10 bucks and try one.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow thats not a bomb thats devastation


----------



## cubanito (Jun 10, 2006)

Very very nice...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

You becoming a VSG whore?????? Save some for me.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats a Bomb! I would smoke those in a cathouse full of french whores!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

From dog to fat on the hog! Atta boy Dustin!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome hit right there


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> You becoming a VSG whore?????? Save some for me.


I'm not becoming one, I have been one for a long time! LOL


----------

